# this weeks pics



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is miracle


----------



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

I can't see the pics... I don't know if its my PC or what.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, a little cutie, I like that next to last one, he looks like a bat!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Allen, You are a miracle worker! Please excuse the pun.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a sweetie  Look how long his neck is


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

You know baby birds are so ugly they are cute... Neat pics...


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

one thing he won,t stay still for feeding time but once the syringe is in there he sure gobbles it up


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i found 3 more


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and to think this chick was on the brink of death


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

He looks so strong and ready to take on the world!


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

great photos, love the second lot best. Real cheecky fellow.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha, adorable.

He looks like he's ready to go on an adventure.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes and he is very vocal as well the wee one is just starting to open his/her eyes growth wise he/she is behind on miracle but he/she will have a fighting chance eats well and droppings are good to but i have to get another digital gram scale this one won,t work and i just bought it last week good thing i still have the reciept


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

He seems like quite a character, he's a gorgeous little thing. You must be very attached to him.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh wow....you've done a great job allen!!! Isn't Miracle the most precious thing you've ever seen??? It just melts my heart to see the pics and know her story....i can't wait to see Miracle all feathered up and living life to the full....in the meantime i will enjoy the gorgeous baby pics!!!


----------

